# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما الفرق بين عطف البيان وعطف النسق في قولك:......

## هناء عبد الله

ما الفرق بين عطف البيان وعطف النسق:
قال ابن عقيل في شرحه لأحكام تابع المنادى:
( حكم عطف البيان والتوكيد حكم الصفة، فتقول: يا رجلُ زيدٌ، وزيدًا. 
بالرفع والنصب، ويا تميمُ أجمعون، وأجمعين. 
وأما عطف النسق والبدل ففي حكم المنادى المستقل ، فيجب ضمه إن كان مفردًا، نحو: يا رجلُ زيدٌ... ويجب نصبه إن كان مضافًا، نحو:
يازيدُ أبا عبد الله ). 
فقد مثل على عطف البيان وعطف النسق بمثال واحد، وهو:
(يا رجلُ زيد ) مع اختلاف حكم التابع في كلٍ من عطف البيان
وعطف النسق. 
أرجو التوضيح مشكورين.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

؟؟؟؟

----------


## هناء عبد الله

هل من رد أساتذتي الفضلاء !!!

----------


## هناء عبد الله

مازلت أنتظر ...

----------


## كمال أحمد

> فقد مثل على عطف البيان وعطف النسق بمثال واحد، وهو:
> (يا رجلُ زيد ) مع اختلاف حكم التابع في كلٍ من عطف البيان
> وعطف النسق. 
> أرجو التوضيح مشكورين.


كان الأولى أن تتعجبي من التمثيل لعطف النسق بهذا المثال مع أنه لا يصلح لذلك؛ إذ ليس فيه أحد حروف العطف. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
في الحقيقة ما قاله ابن عقيل ليس فيه إشكال؛ لأن هذا المثال (يا رجلُ زيد ) يصلح لأن يكون مثالا للبدل ولعطف البيان - أيضا، فإذا جعلنا (زيد) بدلا لم يجز فيه إلا وجه واحد هو البناء على الضم؛ لأن البدل على نية تكرار العامل، وإذا جعلناه عطف بيان جاز فيه الوجهان - كالصفة: البناء على الضم حملا على لفظ المنادى، والنصب على الموضع. والله أعلم.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

> كان الأولى أن تتعجبي من التمثيل لعطف النسق بهذا المثال مع أنه لا يصلح لذلك؛ إذ ليس فيه أحد حروف العطف.


لكن ابن عقيل ذكره عند تمثيله على عطف النسق ...!
وهل عطف النسق على نية تكرار العامل كالبدل؟
لأنهما أفردا بحكم واحد، وهو: كونهما كالمنادى المستقل. 
أجزل الله لك ثوابه.

----------


## كمال أحمد

> لكن ابن عقيل ذكره عند تمثيله على عطف النسق ...!


بل ذكره عند التمثيل على البدل، يقول: وأما عطف النسق والبدل ففي حكم المنادى المستقل فيجب ضمه إذا كان مفردا نحو يا رجل زيد (هذا مثال البدل)، ويا رجل وزيد (هذا مثال عطف النسق)، ولكنه قدم وأخر، ففهمت منه ما فهمت.



> وهل عطف النسق على نية تكرار العامل كالبدل؟


هذا أحد الآراء فيه، وقد ذهب إليه السهيلي، يقول: العامل في المعطوف مضمر يدل عليه حرف العطف، وهو في معنى العامل في الاسم الأول وكأنك إذا قلت: قام زيد وعمرو، قلت: قام زيد وقام عمرو، وأغنت الواو عن إعادة الفعل، ورأي الجمهور أن العامل فيه هو العامل في المعطوف عليه، مع العلم أن العامل في البدل فيه خلاف أيضا.
ويمكن أن يقال إن المعطوف بعطف النسق، يضم، ولا ينصب؛ لأنه مقصود بالنداء كالمعطوف عليه تماما، فيجب أن يعامل معاملته، ومثله البدل فهو المقصود بالحكم كذلك؛ إذ تعريفه: التابع المقصود بالحكم بلا واسطة. وهذا يخرجنا من خلاف العلماء في العامل فيهما، وأما التوكيد وعطف البيان، فإنهما مكملان للمتبوع المقصود بالحكم، لا أنهما هما المقصودان بالحكم. والله أعلم.

----------


## المعتزة

قال ابن عقيل:وأما عطف النسق والبدل ففي حكم المنادي المستقل فيجب ضمه إذا كان مفردا نحو: (يا رجل زيد) و(يا رجل وزيد) كما يجب الضم لو قلت( يا زيد) ويجب نصبه إن كان كضافا نحو:( يا زيد أبا عبد الله) و(يا زيد وأبا عبد الله)كما يجب نصبه لو قلت(يا أبا عبد الله). ولا إشكال علي هذا والله أعلم

----------


## هناء عبد الله

بارك الله فيكم، زال الإشكال الذي كان سببه التسرع في القراءة...!

----------

